# Dish Network FAQ Thread



## RasputinAXP

This is where the most frequently asked questions, the repeats, the _je ne sais quoi_ of Dish inquiries can be collected.

*Glossary*








*Q: How many receivers can I lease?*
A: As of 2/1/2010, you may lease up to 3 receivers with up to two outputs each.
*Q: What receivers are available?*
A: Dish has both single-output "Solo" receivers and dual-output "Duo" receivers with both standard def and HD capabilities. The Hopper whole home DVR is also available. The breakdown is as follows:

*Solo  SoloDVR  Duo  DuoDVR  Sling DuoDVR  Hopper  JoeySD (MPEG2) 301/311  512  322  522/625  *  *  *HD (MPEG4) 211k/211/411 612222/222k622/722/722k  922  x  xAdd'l Rcvr Charge  $7  $10  $14  $17  $20 $7, *$12 after 5/22/13* $7

Dual-output receivers allow for two independently controlled televisions; the 2nd output (TV2) is standard-def only.

The Hopper and Joey are a whole-home DVR system that allows for HD at every television.
*Q: How many wires need to be run per Dish receiver?*
A: Using a Dish Pro Plus and diplexers, there only needs to be one Coax outlet available for a receiver; if there are multiple tuners or a TV2 backfeed, they will be split and diplexed back into the single cable behind your receiver.
*Q: Does Dish do Multi-Room Viewing (MRV)?*
A dual-output "Duo" tuner allows up to two televisions access to everything on the main receiver, with the second in SD. The Hopper is a true MRV (aka Whole Home DVR) solution that allows for a single DVR with HD multiroom viewing.
*Q: What channels are in x package and how much does it cost?*
A: 








*Q: Will Dish ever get MLB: Extra Innings again?*
A: The earliest that Dish will be able to re-bid for MLB:EI is 2012(?)
*Q: What's the difference between "Eastern Arc" and "Western Arc"?*
A:"Eastern Arc" is Dish's name for a fairly new grouping of 3 satellite orbital locations meant to provide service to the eastern half of the US. Orbital locations include 61.5 WL, 72.7 WL, and 77 WL. 72.7 and 77 are Canadian and Mexican orbital slots, respectively, that Dish is leasing from the host country, which is why the sats are unusually close to each other. Much of the programming on these satellites, including standard-definition programming, is encoded with MPEG v4 compression, which means that all Eastern Arc subscribers must have all MPEG4-capable receivers. Eastern Arc requires the 1000.4 dish (or the rarely-used 1000.5 dish in a few locations), which can support 3 DPP receivers and has an input for a 4th orbital location.

"Western Arc" is Dish's name for the original grouping of 3 satellite orbital locations that has traditionally provided service to the entire country, but going forward will be primarily for the western half of the US. Orbial locations include 110 WL, 119 WL, and 129 WL. The 1000.2 dish is the most common dish configuration, but older setups used the original 1000 dish or even a pair of 500 dishes, one pointed at 119/110 and a "wing" dish pointed at 129. Standard definition programming is all MPEG2, so any modern receiver will work. HD requires MPEG4-capable receivers. Standard-definition only requires the 119/110 orbital locations, which is normally served with a Dish 500.
*Q: Can I get out of market teams with the Multi Sports Pack?*
A: No pro teams, no. You can pick up some extra college games.
*Q: What is an LNB?*
A: LNB(-F) = Low-Noise Block-down converter (with Feedhorn attached)

An LNB converts a block of high-frequency radio signals (that travel easily through the air) down to a lower frequency range that can pass more easily through coax cable and can be tuned by a satellite tuner. Great care is taken to ensure that very little "noise" is introduced into the signal during this conversion. Small-dish satellites use LNBs with integrated feedhorns, unlike older C-band and other satellite LNB designs where the feedhorn is a separate, detachable unit.

Any LNB pack that is capable of picking up more than one orbital location will have some kind of integrated multiswitch, allowing a single output to have access to all of the orbital locations as needed. The design of these switches can and has varied. Most Dish Network dishes installed today use LNBs with integrated DishProPlus (DPP) switches, which allow a dual-tuner receiver to have both tuners fed via a single coax cable.
*Q: What is LNB Drift?*
The drift is a term using to describe changes (deviation) of LOF (local oscillator's frequency) inside of the LNBF. Actually DP and DPP LNBFs has two LOFs.
Post a screenshot(s) with the diagnostics and we will explain each number on it.

If you go to the System Info screen (Menu, 6, 1, 3), and if you get an "ERROR: Click Details" message instead of "Good", you can go into Details and it will show you if one or more of your LNBs are drifting, and what the drift value is. If the number is 6 or greater, the LNB needs to be replaced. _thanks, BattleZone!_
*Q: What's Free HD for Life? Can I get it?*
A: Free HD for Life is a relatively new Dish promotion. It removes the $10 HD Enabling fee from your account. There are three ways to get it:
1. Sign up for and maintain autopay and paperless billing with a 24-month commitment.
2. Pay a one-time fee of $99
3. Be grandfathered in by having subscribed to "HD+PLATINUM FOR $10" customer before June 3, 2010
It's available to both new and current customers.
*Q: What happened to Dish Family?*
A: The Dish Family package was removed from the lineup in February 2010. Existing subscribers are grandfathered in until they change programming.
*Q: Dish removed a channel I REALLY REALLY WANTED. Do I have to pay an ETF? They violated their contract with me!!!*
A: Yes you still do. Your agreement allows for these types of disputes. From the Residential Customer Agreement, with emphasis:


> *I. Changes in Services Offered.* *We may add, delete, rearrange and/or change any and all programming, programming packages and other Services that we offer, as well as the prices and fees related to such programming, programming packages and Services, at any time, including without limitation, during any term commitment period to which you have agreed.* If a change affects you, we will notify you of such change and its effective date. In the event that we delete, rearrange or change any programming, programming packages or other Services, we have no obligation to replace or supplement such programming, programming packages or other Services.* You are not entitled to any refund because of a deletion, rearrangement or change of any programming, programming packages or other Services.*


It's not to say that you _can't_ get your ETF waived, but it's highly unlikely to happen.
*Q: I'm missing HD channels I used to have! What happened?*
It's most likely that you are set up on a "split arc" with two dishes, one pointing at 61.5 (one eye) and another pointing at 110 and 119 (two eyes).
You should call Dish and ask for a tech to review your setup. Depending on where you're located you'll receive either a single Eastern Arc (61.5/72.7/77) dish or a single Western Arc (110/119/129) dish. Eastern Arc setups also require all ViP receivers due to the newer MPEG4 compression being used.
*Q: What are the Hopper and Joey receivers?*
Formerly referred to as the XiP 813 and XiP 110 respectively, the Hopper system is Dish Network's whole-home DVR service with HD available at all locations. It is a 3-tuner DVR called Hopper that has a 2 terabyte hard drive and the capability to record up to 3 satellite feeds and act as a 'master' DVR for the small Joey boxes that would be connected at other TVs in the house. The Hopper also has a feature called PrimeTime Anytime where it can record the "Big 4" networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/Fox) during primetime hours, allowing it to record up to 6 satellite channels simultaneously. Both the Hopper and the Joey have a single-button "Find My Remote" feature on the front of the receiver as well.
*Q: If the Hopper only has 3 tuners, how does PrimeTime Anytime Work?*
PrimeTime Anytime only requires 1 of the 3 available tuners to record 4 HD LiL channels because it records the entire transponder where those HD LiL channels are transmitted. Each nightly "transponder dump" is kept for 8 days, so on any given day you will have access to potentially 2 episodes of any given prime time program. Also, there is supposed to be a method by which you can separate out individual programs from this "transponder dump" if you want to keep them on your DVR longer than the 8-day timeframe.
*Q: What should my signal levels be when I do a Check Switch?*
Handily, we have a spreadsheet that DIRT was kind enough to post with levels for every DMA. Check it out here.
*Q: My Joeys can't access Home Media/the Internet. What do I do?*
Enable Bridging on your Hopper. It's a hidden setting. Press YELLOW - BLUE - SELECT - RED - MoCA - BLUE - BLUE and "Bridging" will appear. Select it and enable bridging on the Ethernet-connected Hopper.
*Q: How much is the Early Termination Fee (ETF)?*
Effective January 17, 2013 the ETF is now a prorated $20/mo, meaning that for each month remaining on your contract you'll pay $20. It's only effective on term agreements signed AFTER January 17, 2013. If you are on an existing agreement that fee won't increase unless you sign a new agreement.


> Archived questions
> *Q: Why doesn't Dish have MLB Network or MLB: Extra Innings?*
> A: When the MLB Network started, MLB required providers that wanted Extra Innings and the MLB Network to "buy a piece" of the network. Dish CEO Charlie Ergen isn't interested in owning "pieces" of a channel, and chose not to buy in.​​


​


----------



## coldsteel

Good idea, but, yeah, you're 'nuts'.....


----------



## RasputinAXP

Clearly this makes me nuts because I CANNOT QUESTION YOU


----------



## janeslogin

I would like to first see a glossary.

Of this: "_AT200, ViP 722 over HDMI, 360 over VGA to basement 42" Westy, Comp-over-Cat5 to living room 42" Vizio, with a Wii and a Boxee Mac Mini, ViP211k to Toshiba 32" LCD PLUS diplexed TV2._ " I think I understand 'basement' and 'living room'. My spell checker underlines seven items - but somehow allows AT200, whatever this is, to pass.

I'm a bit facetious in the paragraph above, but I am serious about the need for a glossary.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Some of the abbreviations, sure. E*, D*, AT200 etc...

HDMI, Cat5...those are just industry standard terms. SCOPE CREEP! 

Edit: HEY this is my 500th post!


----------



## BattleZone

Here's the full receiver table:



* | Solo | SoloDVR | Duo | DuoDVR
SD | 301/311 | 512 | 322 | 522/625
HD | 211k/211/411 |612|222/222k|622/722/722k
Add'l Rcvr Charge | $7 | $10 | $14 | $17
(Note: Eastern Arc requires HD/MPEG4-capable receivers ONLY)

Eastern vs Western Arc

"Eastern Arc" is Dish's name for a fairly new grouping of 3 satellite orbital locations meant to provide service to the eastern half of the US. Orbital locations include 61.5 WL, 72.7 WL, and 77 WL. 72.7 and 77 are Canadian and Mexican orbital slots, respectively, that Dish is leasing from the host country, which is why the sats are unusually close to each other. Much of the programming on these satellites, including standard-definition programming, is encoded with MPEG v4 compression, which means that all Eastern Arc subscribers must have all MPEG4-capable receivers. Eastern Arc requires the 1000.4 dish (or the rarely-used 1000.5 dish in a few locations), which can support 3 DPP receivers and has an input for a 4th orbital location.

"Western Arc" is Dish's name for the original grouping of 3 satellite orbital locations that has traditionally provided service to the entire country, but going forward will be primarily for the western half of the US. Orbial locations include 110 WL, 119 WL, and 129 WL. The 1000.2 dish is the most common dish configuration, but older setups used the original 1000 dish or even a pair of 500 dishes, one pointed at 119/110 and a "wing" dish pointed at 129. Standard definition programming is all MPEG2, so any modern receiver will work. HD requires MPEG4-capabile receivers. Standard-definition only requires the 119/110 orbital locations, which is normally served with a Dish 500.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I'll paste those in. I'm brain drained from work so I can't think of the other more common FAQs. I'm sure they'll come up, and I'll add them...


----------



## ShapeShifter

Great idea! :righton:



BattleZone said:


> * | Solo | SoloDVR | Duo | DuoDVR
> SD | 301/311 | 512 | 322 | 522/625
> HD | 211k/211/411 |612|222/222k|622/722/722k
> Add'l Rcvr Charge | $7 | $10 | $14 | $17
> (Note: Eastern Arc requires HD/MPEG4-capable receivers ONLY)


Might be nice to highlight which of the above receivers are capable of MPEG4?

(I'd offer a suggested update, but I'm not sure exactly which ones they are.)


----------



## Michael P

ShapeShifter said:


> Great idea! :righton:
> 
> Might be nice to highlight which of the above receivers are capable of MPEG4?
> 
> (I'd offer a suggested update, but I'm not sure exactly which ones they are.)


That's easy! All of the HD receivers and none of the SD receivers are MPEG4 capable.


----------



## BattleZone

LNB(-F) = Low-Noise Block-down converter (w/Feedhorn attached)

An LNB converts a block of high-frequency radio signals (that travel easily through the air) down to a lower frequency range that can pass more easily through coax cable and can be tuned by a satellite tuner. Great care is taken to ensure that very little "noise" is introduced into the signal during this conversion. Small-dish satellites use LNBs with integrated feedhorns, unlike older C-band and other satellite LNB designs where the feedhorn is a separate, detachable unit.

Any LNB pack that is capable of picking up more than one orbital location will have some kind of integrated multiswitch, allowing a single output to have access to all of the orbital locations as needed. The design of these switches can and has varied. Most Dish Network dishes installed today use LNBs with integrated DishProPlus (DPP) switches, which allow a dual-tuner receiver to have both tuners fed via a single coax cable.


----------



## BobaBird

I think we may already have a sticky thread for how Duo receivers work, but I can never pass up an opportunity to dispel the misconception that tuner 2 of the HD dual-tuners is SD only. Tuner 2 can tune and record HD; the TV2 _output_ (which is not a tuner) can only display in SD.


----------



## P Smith

What is more sad as 722 has 2x7412 ie four (!) H.264 streams decompressors ! [MPEG-4].
But no second HDMI output .


----------



## RasputinAXP

Hey, there's a few more I just remembered!


----------



## RasputinAXP

Anyone else?


----------



## jsk

I would add any additional fees that people may incur (i.e. DHPP, Access Fee (for not having reciever connected to phone or Internet), etc.)


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added Free HD for Life info.


----------



## James Long

RasputinAXP said:


> Added Free HD for Life info.


*What's Free HD for Life? Can I get it?*
2. Sign up for autopay and e-billing, and pay a one-time fee of $99​If one pays the $99 they are not obligated to autopay/paperless.

That leaves the three options as:
1) Sign up and maintain autopay w/paperless billing and a 24 month commitment.
2) Pay a one time $99 fee.
3) Be a subscriber who had "HD & Platinum HD" on June 3rd, 2010.


----------



## RasputinAXP

James Long said:


> *What's Free HD for Life? Can I get it?*
> 2. Sign up for autopay and e-billing, and pay a one-time fee of $99​If one pays the $99 they are not obligated to autopay/paperless.
> 
> That leaves the three options as:
> 1) Sign up and maintain autopay w/paperless billing and a 24 month commitment.
> 2) Pay a one time $99 fee.
> 3) Be a subscriber who had "HD & Platinum HD" on June 3rd, 2010.


whoops, that's right. DOH!


----------



## Jhon69

AT200 and AT250 are $2. more per month than listed?.


----------



## FTA Michael

RasputinAXP said:


> *Q: Can I get out of market teams with the Multi Sports Pack?*
> A: No pro teams, no. You can pick up some extra college games.


Correct in spirit, but not precisely accurate. There are occasional minor-league baseball and hockey games available. And then there are the parts of MLB games that stretch past their scheduled times, a few MLS games, and the rare game that they seemingly forget to black out. (Fox Sports North used to be good for some Sunday Twins games that way.)

I say that you get almost no major-league pro sports games. Minor leagues and minor-league sports (looking at you, MLL) are rarely blacked out.


----------



## RasputinAXP

What's the secondary per month fee on the 922? I thought it was 19 but I don't know for sure.


----------



## James Long

RasputinAXP said:


> What's the secondary per month fee on the 922? I thought it was 19 but I don't know for sure.


$20


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added the additional $4 for the 922 Sling service.


----------



## Santana

Hopefully quick question: Does DISH map all of their HD channels to the same SD channel, or do you have to tune to a separate HD channel in some cases? I was reviewing a DISH guide and it lists duplicates for several channels, but in some cases lists the SD channel on one number and the HD channel only on a separate number.


----------



## James Long

Santana said:


> Hopefully quick question: Does DISH map all of their HD channels to the same SD channel, or do you have to tune to a separate HD channel in some cases? I was reviewing a DISH guide and it lists duplicates for several channels, but in some cases lists the SD channel on one number and the HD channel only on a separate number.


The core HD channels that are versions of SD channels should be mapped down to their SD channel numbers. The ones that don't have mapdowns are the Platinum HD channels and a few of the alternate sports channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RasputinAXP said:


> Added the additional $4 for the 922 Sling service.


What additional $4 for the 922 Sling service?

I'm not aware of an additional fee on the 922 for the Sling service. They already charge more for the 922 as a DVR on your account and more per receiver if you add a 2nd 922... I'm not aware of another $4 fee to use the Sling features that it comes with.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I suppose we can call the 922 a Sling DuoDVR again.


----------



## hdaddikt

If I 'sling' to another TV, can I use the 922's DVR for both?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yes. The 922 is an integrated DVR and Slingbox. I watch the DVR at work all the time.

WAIT I MEAN...


----------



## hdaddikt

I guess I meant can I get HD on TV2, but then I still can't use the DVR for TV2 recording as I could with the agile mod. output (no HD of course).


----------



## mschwab

RasputinAXP said:


> *Q: Does Dish do Multi-Room Viewing (MRV)?*
> A dual-output "Duo" tuner allows up to two televisions access to everything on the main receiver.​


So, the answer really is "NO"! I'm thinking of switching from D* to E* (back again), and as I understand it, D* lets you share share programs from multiple HD DVRs to multiple rooms, with HDTVs in each room, over Ethernet or their DECA network.

Whereas E* only shares one DVR between two TVs, and the second TV can only be SD.


----------



## P Smith

Little change happened last month - using Sling Adapter you could get out of TV2 HD signal via Ethernet


----------



## cj9788

Why is Miami florida on the western arc?


----------



## scooper

cj9788 said:


> Why is Miami florida on the western arc?


Because Dish didn't have a spotbeam on Eastern Arc for it at the time.


----------



## smithduluth

On my 222K receiver I found that I cannot manually select by keypad CNN SD (channel 200 SD) for example on TV 2 unless I lockout channel 200 HD in channel locks. The receiver will output the HD channel on tv 2 by default otherwise.


----------



## RasputinAXP

and...? standard behavior if there's an HD signal available is to default to that.


----------



## smithduluth

RasputinAXP said:


> and...? standard behavior if there's an HD signal available is to default to that.


Seems like the TV2 receiver should have been designed to default to SD by design as HD pictures will not display properly on TV2. They are cropped on the sides. :scratch:


----------



## James Long

smithduluth said:


> Seems like the TV2 receiver should have been designed to default to SD by design as HD pictures will not display properly on TV2. They are cropped on the sides. :scratch:


Or letterboxed ... your choice! The receiver remembers the last display aspect chosen for a HD channel and uses it again.

There are SD channels that are separately engineered to fit ... but many have become simple crops or letterboxing of their HD feed. About the only channels it makes a difference on are the ones that superstretch their SD feed for HD.

It has been that way since the first dual output HD receivers were introduced. I suppose it could be changed - but eight years later?


----------



## scooper

smithduluth - a simpler answer might be to create a channel list on TV2


----------



## James Long

scooper said:


> smithduluth - a simpler answer might be to create a channel list on TV2


True. I forgot about the lists.

One can also have a separate set of locked and hidden channels on TV2.


----------



## RasputinAXP

smithduluth said:


> Seems like the TV2 receiver should have been designed to default to SD by design as HD pictures will not display properly on TV2. They are cropped on the sides. :scratch:


Hit your * button.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added the Split Arc bit. Thanks to Scooper for the nudge.


----------



## P Smith

> There is a timing circuit in the LNB that allows the LNB to "lock on" to the signals coming from the satellite. If capacitors in that circuit start to fail, the timing circuit will "drift" and eventually the LNB won't be able to maintain a signal lock.


You'll need to change this - LNBF (ALL dishes using LNBF, not a LNB) a) doesn't do 'lock' b) capacitors doesn't 'fail' c) drift - it's a frequency changes , not timing circuit.

The drift is a term using to describe changes (deviation) of LOF (local oscillator's frequency) inside of the LNBF. Actually DP and DPP LNBFs has two LOFs.
Post a screenshot(s) with the diagnostics and we will explain each number on it.


----------



## normang

ETF should be in the glossary, unless I missed it.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added Hopper/Joey info.


----------



## jsk

Should you also add BB (Blockbuster) in the list of acronyms? That confused me at first.


----------



## Paul Secic

smithduluth said:


> Seems like the TV2 receiver should have been designed to default to SD by design as HD pictures will not display properly on TV2. They are cropped on the sides. :scratch:


I have a 722 which controls a 720 TV in my bedroom. There black bars on the top & bottom.


----------



## joetex

Hi, still crunching out some monthly fees before I make a commitment to HD. 

What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying as opposed to leasing a receiver?

Ditto for the DVR. What fees are associated with leasing?

Can I still use my old 301 (the one that I am currently using) on one of my older Non HDTV sets when I sign up for HD?

Thanks for any help,


----------



## n-spring

Second question needs an edit. It says "whole-hole DVR".


----------



## RasputinAXP

n-spring said:


> Second question needs an edit. It says "whole-hole DVR".


:eek2:

Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP

joetex said:


> Hi, still crunching out some monthly fees before I make a commitment to HD.
> 
> What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying as opposed to leasing a receiver?
> 
> Ditto for the DVR. What fees are associated with leasing?
> 
> Can I still use my old 301 (the one that I am currently using) on one of my older Non HDTV sets when I sign up for HD?
> 
> Thanks for any help,


The only 'advantage' to buying over leasing is that you're not in a contract. The cost is the same regardless.

Using your 301 depends on whether or not you're in an Eastern Arc market; the 301 would be upgraded if you are.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added how to enable bridging on the Hoppa.


----------



## LouF_Dish

RasputinAXP said:


> What's the secondary per month fee on the 922? I thought it was 19 but I don't know for sure.


If the 922 is the primary or only receiver on a Dish account, there is a $6/month account level DVR fee, and a $10/month DVR fee for the 922, effective 1Aug12.

Thanks for asking! 
:flag: Olympic Gold! GO USA!!! :flag:


----------



## joetex

Upgraded to a 722 and 211 and have an old 2800 receiver to dispose of. Is it ok to leave it with my trash collection & leave the smart card in it?


----------



## lamp525

I have hopper and 2 joeys 2hdtv and 1 sd..any advantage to swapping out the sd to hd..able to record more shows?


----------



## P Smith

if you changing TVs (am I right ?), then no difference; all hoppers/joeys are capable deliver HD to your TV (if you subscribed to HD channels).


----------



## lamp525

thank you


----------



## Satnovice

Can DP 34 Switch work with Dish 1000.2 Dish?


----------



## boba

Satnovice said:


> Can DP 34 Switch work with Dish 1000.2 Dish?


Yes a DP34 can work with a 1000.2 dish but you would lose 1 output. 1000.2 uses DPP technology and would allow connecting 3 dual tuner receivers. The DP34 takes the dish backwards one generation of product and requires 2 cables to each dual tuner so it can support only 2 receivers. Why don't you go back to the DISH forum and ask what you really want to do?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added the pricing info for 2013.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Added NEW pricing info for Hopper effective 5/22/13. Sigh.

Also the new board seems to keep my revisions visible? Or am I the only one who sees that?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Corrected with new numbers for Hopper increase 5/23/13


----------



## bigredoes

Newbie here...so I apologize in advance if this isn't the right way to ask a question.

I have Hopper/Joey account installed at my home. I also have a second home with more conventional system VIP 211k and VIP 612 - separate account.

QUESTION - if I take either the 211k or 612 and connect it to a television in the Hopper/Joey home (not connected to that system) will it work? 

Basically I am trying to combine two accounts into one so that I do not have to pay a double bill.


----------



## P Smith

for now dish will not allow you use ViP boxes with H/H2/J setup ... only one ViP211 with Tailgate box would be allowed


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Also... if you are trying to have two addresses on the same account, you would be violating terms of service anyway.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You can setup a Snowbird account where you take your receivers from one location to use at your second home. You can go between homes but you must take your receivers with you. You cannot have receivers at both locations working at the same time. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



bigredoes said:


> Newbie here...so I apologize in advance if this isn't the right way to ask a question.
> 
> I have Hopper/Joey account installed at my home. I also have a second home with more conventional system VIP 211k and VIP 612 - separate account.
> 
> QUESTION - if I take either the 211k or 612 and connect it to a television in the Hopper/Joey home (not connected to that system) will it work?
> 
> Basically I am trying to combine two accounts into one so that I do not have to pay a double bill.


----------



## SeaBeagle

You can have two receivers at two different addresses but you would need two separate accounts.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Price Increase 2014.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Does (can?) anybody take this over?


----------



## RasputinAXP

*blink blink* ten years?


----------

